# Magia por categorías > Magia de Salon y escenario >  Fred Kaps

## R-Now

Hola amigos, he estado viendo unos videos del gran Fred Kaps, de quien solo habia oido hablar y leido muy poco, en el you tube. Aparecen incleibes rutinas donde este gran mago, nos da una lección de misdirection, de manipulación y en general de magia. 

He visto un juego que realizaba con un salero que ni siquiera conocía, y me he enamorado de él. Ya tengo el método que utiliza Kaps, pero me gustaría saber si alguno de vosotros lo sabe si se utiliza sal o es otro tipo de producto mas fino. debe de ser tipo el de las arenas del desierto.

Si lo saben me sería de gran ayuda, si quieren saber más del juego no duden en preguntar.

Muchas gracias y un abrazo mágico:
R-Now

----------


## MAGICUS POL

Yo estaria completamente seguro de que es sal pero puestos a decir algo mas fino... azucar.

Saludos!

----------


## letang

> otro tipo de producto mas fino. debe de ser tipo el de las arenas del desierto.


¿Has visto las arenas del desierto?
Me parece que no son precisamente más finas que la sal. Al menos la arena hidrofóbica que yo he tenido es bastante gruesa (su propia composición, al ser granos recubiertos de materia grasa, hace que sean más gruesas que otros polvos como la sal).

Algo he oído de que puede ser rayadura de mármol.
El caso es que tiene que ser un polvo que no coja humedad, para que no se apelmace.




> puestos a decir algo mas fino... azucar.


El azúcar que yo he visto generalmente es más grueso que la sal. Que la sal fina me refiero. En el azúcar se pueden distinguir los cristales, una buena sal de mesa fina (sal selva, por ejemplo, no por hace publicidad xD) no se ve nada, es bastante más fina que el azúcar.

Un saludo  :Wink1:

----------


## Goreneko

A mí me parece arena normal y corriente, según he visto en los videos...

----------


## magoandre

hola me gustari saber donde puedo encotrar este juego el de la sal que nunca se termina de botar al suelo porfavor ayudenme el que sepa para poder emplearlo en mi rutina de escena.


mandeme un privado el que sepa porfavor.              magoandre

----------


## Rives

Azucar Glass  :P  :P  :P

----------


## ignoto

Es sal.

Magoandre. Te ruego dejes de pedir explicaciones de juegos.

No estás haciendo otra cosa.

Quede esto como una advertencia en toda regla.

----------


## R-Now

Muchas gracias amigos por vuestra atención. Lo voy a provar con la sal y ya les diré que tal. Por cierto, no, no sabía que las arenas del desierto fuesen más gordas que la sal.

Muchas gracias:
R-Now

----------


## magoandre

estabien ignoto pero una cosa yo no pido que me expliques el juego lee bien yo solo pido en que videos que yo pueda comprar para aprender el juego



atentamente magoandre

----------


## AlfonsoSHCD

Magoandre dijo (corto y pego): estabien ignoto pero una cosa yo no pido que me expliques el juego lee bien yo solo pido en que *videos* que yo pueda """*comprar*""" para aprender el juego

Y por cierto, ¿por qué sólo pides vídeos?

Nota del editor: Las comillas son mías.

----------


## magoandre

alfonso pido videos para poder compra porque es una manera de aprender juegos que a mi me gusta, en todo caso libros tambien 


no se si me entiendes    magicordialmente magoandre

----------


## ignoto

Lo que no se puede es entrar como un elefante en una caccharrería pidiendo información *que ya está publicada en el foro* sin tomarse la molestia de buscarla y sin ofrecer ni un mal comentario a cambio.

Recuerdo a todos los miembros del foro que esto es un foro (Redundancias aparte) y no una escuela.

Aquí se comparte información y se comenta una afición común. No es una obra de consulta.

Eso no quiere decir que el que sabe mas no esté dispuesto a informar al que está empezando o ignora un punto en concreto. Lo que no se debe es presuponer que todas las dudas deben resolverse sin investigación previa.

Para empezar, se puede utilizar el buscador. Si alguien no está dispuesto a perder un par de horas en buscar la información que precisa...¿Cómo va a perder semanas y meses en aprender un juego?

----------


## shark

la arena del sahara (la de verdad) es muy fina fina (y segura)

----------


## helmet

> la arena del sahara (la de verdad) es muy fina fina (y segura)


Claro que irte al sahara a por arena, te sale un poquillo caro, no se si habra vuelos de ryan air por 1 €. Si alguien va que me traiga un saquito.

----------


## massimo

hola a todos, el titulo del hilo me ha hecho recordar que el jueves pasado, en Milan donde vivo yo, un gran mago de nombre Vito Maggi (Maxim) nos ha dado una conferencia de una hora y media con el titulo Fred Kaps, su magia, su estilo, su vida. Ha sido una gozada oirle y escuchar lo que pensaba este gran mago de sus amigos Frakson, Cardini, Pollok y otros. Que raro que haya magos que no conocen estos autenticos maestros (hablo de algunos jovenes aquì en milan que le veian por primera vez)...
mas que sus magias (que costruiva el mismo, con gran atenciòn en los particulares) lo que mas impresiona es su perfecciòn en la mimica, en la naturaleza, en la gestualidad...Un gracias a Vito Maggi por su testimonio de respeto a este artista y a la magia. 
(disculpen mi manera de escribir...)

----------


## massimo

Hola a todos, el titulo del hilo me ha hecho recordar que el jueves pasado, en Milan donde vivo yo, un gran mago de nombre Vito Maggi (Maxim) nos ha dado una conferencia de una hora y media con el titulo Fred Kaps, su magia, su estilo, su vida. Ha sido una gozada oirle y escuchar lo que pensaba este gran mago de sus amigos Frakson, Cardini, Pollok y otros. Que raro que haya magos que no conocen estos autenticos maestros (hablo de algunos jovenes aquì en milan que le veian por primera vez)...
mas que sus magias (que costruiva el mismo, con gran atenciòn en los particulares) lo que mas impresiona es su perfecciòn en la mimica, en la naturaleza, en la gestualidad...Un gracias a Vito Maggi por su testimonio de respeto a este artista y a la magia. 
(disculpen mi manera de escribir...)

----------


## sergiocl

> hola a todos, el titulo del hilo me ha hecho recordar que el jueves pasado, en Milan donde vivo yo, un gran mago de nombre Vito Maggi (Maxim) nos ha dado una conferencia de una hora y media con el titulo Fred Kaps, su magia, su estilo, su vida. Ha sido una gozada oirle y escuchar lo que pensaba este gran mago de sus amigos Frakson, Cardini, Pollok y otros. Que raro que haya magos que no conocen estos autenticos maestros (hablo de algunos jovenes aquì en milan que le veian por primera vez)...
> mas que sus magias (que costruiva el mismo, con gran atenciòn en los particulares) lo que mas impresiona es su perfecciòn en la mimica, en la naturaleza, en la gestualidad...Un gracias a Vito Maggi por su testimonio de respeto a este artista y a la magia. 
> *(disculpen mi manera de escribir...)*


Escribes mejor que muchos de nosotros.

----------


## magomarkkus

no es sal lo q utiliza este gran(MAESTRO FRED KAPS) es polvo de cuarzo es mas fino q la sal y dura mas tiempo dependiendo del gimmi q utilices

----------


## guizzmo

lo puedes encontrar en tiendamagia

----------


## fermaton

Chicos,a mi tambien me maravilla el truco de la sal de Fred Kaps.¿Que os hace suponer que no es sal lo que utiliza en la parte final? Lo que es la vida y viendo una version de este juego en otro mago profesional(que no lo hacia tan bien) he llegado a la conclusion de que ese polvo que nunca se acaba puede ser sal perfectamente.Luego he visto el video de Fred Kaps y he visto que es posible.

----------


## requeson

He visto el video de Kaps en youtube y el de otros magos haciendo el mismo juego y pienso como fermaton.

----------

